# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Мониторинг сетей на линуксе

## Rus74

Работал в отделе мониторинга сетей крупного провайдера, мониторил через Cacti, Nagios, Orange, T2000.
Хочу пойти на собеседование на подобную должность но там требуются базовые знания юникс систем. Знания небольшие, ограничились установкой федоры, пару дней тыканья и всё.

Вопрос что мне нужно почитать чтобы уметь пингать, делать трассировку маршрутов, какие мне ещё команды пригодятся. Какой софт они могут использовать и прочее. Хочу прийти на собеседование полностью подкованным. Спасибо

----------


## Rus74

выяснил что используются ОС Gentoo и FreeBSD, что там ещё есть кроме ping-a и tracert-a ? формат строки такой же ? блин дайте ссылки на мануалы подходящие !

----------


## AndreiBA

> выяснил что используются ОС Gentoo и FreeBSD, что там ещё есть кроме ping-a и tracert-a ? формат строки такой же ? блин дайте ссылки на мануалы подходящие !


Там по любой команде можно набрать в консоли "man [команда]" и увидеть мануал по ней.
Вместо tracert там tracepath. Если в системе работает shell с поддержкой автодополнения, то набери пару-тройку первых букв из названия команды и тыкни tab - тебе предложат варианты или дополнят команду до конца, если вариант всего один.

Я, к сожалению, с гентой и фряхой не общался - юзаю дебиан и убунту.
Подробную инфу со ссылкой на мануалы я бы поискал на форумах, посвящённых конкретно генте и фряхе...

----------

